# Using special characters in Delphi captions



## adrianvz (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi,
This might sound like a rather dumb question, but let's say I am busy writing a program in Delphi and I want a labels caption to contain special math characters. I know if you hold alt and type 253 it gives ² sign. But what about others?


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello adrianvz!

Here's a quick list of special characters and the Alt+# sequence to get them:

Special Characters — Alt Keyboard Sequences
Typing Special Characters - Microsoft Standard English (United States 101) Keyboard


----------

